# New Driver Minimum Driver Rating/Rider rating idea



## JohnnyG (Jan 22, 2015)

2 quick questions: 

What's the minimum driver rating that I need to stay above?

I gave another driver a ride, and he gave solid advice on not picking up a rider who is below a 4.5. I've still done it, but regretted it. Every rider (yes, all of them) I've picked up that was below a 4.6 really, has made me wait a long time to get them into the car. The last two times I was in that situation, I warned the riders about their ratings and they both had no idea that riders were rated and told me that they didn't know they were showing bad etiquette by making us wait. 

Have you guys tried anything similar? What reasons would you give a rider a low rating besides puking in the car or a long wait?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

How many threads have you read on this site?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You need to be above 4.6 is the General idea. Some people get away with massive hours but typically you want to stay above 4.6.

For me it's simple, minus 1 star for no tip, minus 1 for making me wait, minus 1 if you are rude.

Auto 5 if you tip. I don't mind low rating pax but I do care about the distance/time on a ping.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Drivers need 4.7 or higher to stay in the system.

Below 4.6 in the past two weeks can subject a driver to deactivation or the need to pay for retraining.

Pax ratings matter little, down rating of pax by drivers is not structured or consistent enough to base acceptance or denial of a pax.

A 5.0 pax is not always better than a 4.6 in my experience.


----------

